# the scientific conception of the uiverse is just a profoud a



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

the scientific conception of the uiverse is just a profoud as the relgious model

I think the sicentific coneception of the creation is as profound as the relgious one, I mena think about this science believes that teh universe devloped from a big bang, nothing less than a giant cosmic birth, all life sprigning from a sinle event, and then the very fact that thinking , intelligent beigns such as ou rselves could exsist is a mircacle in itself. and also our orgiigns in scineitific terms is a miravlce and profound, we all come from the sun, our at least the elemtns adn coppundst hat make up our bodies do, so we once really all were one huge unifed whole or were lights, wehich I think is preety profound, we were all united unhindered energy of the universe, damn, we are the universe, the thinking intlegicence of the universe, the universes coucniousness so that the universe can expererince itself. in christainty sun wiorhsip is seen as pagan throgu hfor some reason?? uhh why? the sun is the closest thing to god we have, the sun gives us life, is the reason we exsist and provides us with its life giving rays, so in abiut a million diffrent ways, the sun is more god than the god of christain faith will ever be.

on god, I would say god is simply all that is, all possible intertations of a single unified super energy that no one can ever grasp or fully understand , but can only have snippets of, probably some force beyond our current scientific knowldge, like the pholsophers stone, or the apple on the tree of knoweldge. some huge transdent froce that weaves through teh enrire universe, maybe the force is love, maybe the collective mind of the universe, maybe even the thinking universe itself, a huge web of thoughts and counciousness, an infinite enrgy that binds everything together in one huge oneness, the ying and the yang dancing together for eternity, weaving new patterns out of the mystery of the other, spiralling on and on through infintie space and time on a quest for unification and perfection.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

falling_free - we're like, the same person. I've written stuff exactly like that in my own diaries. Weird.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

What I really hate is the adherence to "the word" every ideology has, which I think is fear for it's existence.
The wonderful world of science is just as religious as any religion. Instead of the threat of damnation (christianity), you're kept in the flock with ridicule aimed at your good sense and intelligence.
I lose my respect for anything that stoops to fear as its tool of persuasion.
That's why I'm drawn to eastern philosophies, which seem to be much less authoritarian. I don't believe Christianity was originally authoritarian - could you ever apply that adjective to Jesus? - but people went and buggered up the bible and the beauty of what Christianity represented.


----------

